# Supfire L5 Deal To Good



## thepit56 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello All!

I see that Mountain Electronics has a flashlight called the Supfire L5 which he will mod for about twice the price to 6A and basically your choice of XML2 emitter. My question is has anyone had any experience with the flashlight? It just seems like too good of a deal to be true. Wouldn't 6 amps drive the light to be very very bright even with a T6-3C? For about $50 it seems like too good of a deal.

If anyone has any idea as to the specs or a comparison of this light vs another I would definitely appreciate the information.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## TomElf (Sep 24, 2014)

Just got mine today from Mtn. It's a real beauty. I got it stock, but plan to mod myself. You can get it about the same price for $20 off of a DHGate store.

Stock, the light does 2.20A at the tail, about 680 OTF lumens on high, 18 kcd throw. It fits the KK 26700 cell which is rated at 5000 mAh but I tested to be 5300-5400 mAh.

Medium: 1.22A, 422 OTF
Lo: 0.35A, 129 OTF

If you are familiar with lights of this form factor and budget, the Paisen Z6 and UltraFire F13 are close, but they are classic power tailswitch's. This one is a full blown e-switch only and it's reflector is about the same size, 40 mm head dimension, but the body is shorter because it saves space not having a tailswitch.

I got 6A modded lights done myself in both cool white and neutral. It sure will get hot fast - user beware, but they come with custom drivers that have turbo timeouts, so not too bad.
1,500 lumens is a light this size is pretty darn awesome, btw


----------



## thepit56 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the response Tom!

I noticed the availability of units went down from 9 to 8 recently. I guess I know who the culprit is now lol. I'm not going to be able to mod it myself so I'm more than happy to pay an expert to do it, especially for so cheap. I've decided to get it, i'm just deciding what tint I want, 5000k or 4500k.

Also I was going to get the KK26700 cells but every charger I find says it will charge up to 26650 and the 26700 is a bit longer. Did you have any trouble getting the large cell in your charger? I don't know what you use but I have a Nitecore i4.

Thank You!


----------



## CUL8R (Sep 25, 2014)

On the modified L5 ME sells you'll need unprotected high drain batteries if you want to achieve full brightness. This seems to be a well made (and well modified) light that is being sold for a very reasonable price. jmpaul should be receiving his L5 today and will report lumens (and possibly LUX) on his thread here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Lumen-Sphere-Readings-amp-throw-measurements!

I also have a modified L5 on order. And I have another light and batteries on order from ME also.


----------



## CUL8R (Sep 25, 2014)

member jmpaul did receive and test his L5 today: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...easurements!&p=4515080&viewfull=1#post4515080 Specifically post # 418 and 420. Sounds even better than I hoped. Sweet beam and over 1500 lumens and 50K lux OTF. Very well made light with a great beam and that kind of OTF lumens from a single XML2 for that price is, well, spectacular!


----------



## yowzer (Sep 26, 2014)

Anybody else read this as Surefire L5?

(I really should see if I can get somebody to mod mine with a XM-L2 or something...)


----------



## thepit56 (Sep 26, 2014)

Awesome! Mine is ordered, waiting is the worst part


----------



## TomElf (Oct 6, 2014)

I just did a relatively simple mod to my L5. XM-L2 T4 5B1 on a 26mm MaxToch MCPCB, screwed down to the shelf plate, GC Extreme, added an R500 to boost amps, UCLp 37mm lens, copper wired springs.


KK 26700 at 4.22v, 3.11A at the tail, lumens: 928 @start, 904 @30 secs, throw: 23.5 kcd (measured at 5 m)
 
Nice #'s for a nice tint.Copper wiring the springs made a big difference -- first did the tail spring, and treated with NO-OX-ID and got a 20% boost in lumens! Then did the driver spring and got a small 0.15A boost (weak cell at 4.0v but used the same cell before/after). The shelf the MCPCB sits on is removable - it's press fit in, so a good push up from the driver cavity will push it out the top.

Really liking this light now...

As a reference, pure stock #'s I measured, probably a XM-L2 T6 1A:

2.20A at the tail, lumens: 748 @start, 687 @30 secs, throw: 18 kcd (measured at 5 m)


----------



## Darell (Oct 8, 2014)

yowzer said:


> Anybody else read this as Surefire L5?



I absolutely did!


----------



## thepit56 (Oct 8, 2014)

Gaah! Waiting for a light that I'm this excited for is killing me!  At least I have a sipik sk68 at my door today along with some GITD tape and paint to keep me occupied in the dark


----------



## CUL8R (Oct 13, 2014)

thepit56 said:


> Gaah! Waiting for a light that I'm this excited for is killing me!  At least I have a sipik sk68 at my door today along with some GITD tape and paint to keep me occupied in the dark



Mine just came today. I think you will be more than happy. Great little (maybe medium?) light! Make certain to use high drain batteries to get the most out of it.:devil:


----------

